# Brig. Gen. Markus Laubenthal appointed CoS USAREUR



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2014)

Personally, I don't like it...



> A German Army brigadier general who recently served with NATO forces in Afghanistan is assuming duties as the chief of staff of U. S. Army Europe, the first time a non-American officer has held that position.
> 
> Brig. Gen. Markus Laubenthal, most recently the commander of Germany’s 12th Panzer Brigade in Amberg, and chief of staff of Regional Command North, International Security Assistance Force Afghanistan, will be stationed at USAREUR headquarters, Wiesbaden, Germany. He could report to duty as early as Monday.



German officer to serve as U.S. Army Europe's chief of staff | Army Times | armytimes.com


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 21, 2019)

Well the key word is US Army...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

